# إلى خبراء الالكترونيات -إلحقونى



## NSGNSG (5 يونيو 2007)

أنا مهندس ميكانيكا قوى ومعرفتى بالالكترونيات ليست ضعيفة وليست قوية
المهم قمت بشراء صاعق ناموس من شركة جنرال ( General ) ذو لمبتين وطول اللمبة 60 سم
الغريب جدا إن الناموس لا ينجذب إلى الصاعق بل يقف حوله فقط ولا يدخل بداخله
فما العمل والشركة قالت لى مدام اللمبات شغالة ودائرة الصاعق تعمل لما تبقى تخش لها ناموسة يبقى منقدرش نرجع الصاعق
لأنه بكده مفيهوش عيب تصنيع وواحد من مهندسين الصيانة قالى يمكن الناموس اللى عندك ذكى وفاهم إنه صاعق هيموته


يا ريت لو فى حل للمشكلة دى تبلغونى وهل العيب فى شئ فى الصاعق وعلى فكرة أنا معلق الصاعق وبأطفى كل إضاءة 
الشقة ما عدا الصاعق هو الوحيد شغال ورغم ذلك كل فين وفين لمل تخش له ناموسة

ومعلوماتى أن اللمبات اللى فى الساعق عى اللى بتجذب الناموس فهل الناموس بينجذب لكون إضاءة اللمبات لونها أزرق
ولا محتاج نوع خاص من اللمبات ذى ما فى ناس قالت لى دى من نوع الألترا فويت


لو سمحتم ردوا على بسرعة وشوفوا لى حل فى هذا الصاعق غير إنى أرميه أو أشترى غيره


وممكن حد يشرح لى فكرة عمل الصاعق بالتفصيل ؟؟
لكم جميعا جزيل الشكر


----------



## المتكامل (5 يونيو 2007)

اخي الكريم اذا استبعدنا فكرة ان الناموس اللي عندك جدرجة ذكائه عالية فانه هناك احد العيوب التالية 
- يجب ان تكون لون اللمبة اصفر 
-قيمة الفولتاج غير كافية لقتل الناموس مما يجعلها تقترب من الجهاز دون ان يؤثر عليها شيء
- فكرة عمل الجهاز تعتمد على رفع التوتر الى درجة عالية تصل الى 1500 فولت ولكن من دون تيار وعندما تقترب الناموسة الذكية من بين الشبك فائنها تصل بين فرق الجهد هذا بحيث يكون جسمها نقطة قصر بين الشبكين


----------



## محمود0027 (5 يونيو 2007)

اللون المفضل للحشرات هو الازرق
احتمال يكون المسافه بين اطلراف الساعق اكبر من حجم الباعوضه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 يونيو 2007)

nsgnsg قال:


> وعلى فكرة أنا معلق الصاعق وبأطفى كل إضاءة الشقة ما عدا الصاعق هو الوحيد شغال ورغم ذلك كل فين وفين لمل تخش له ناموسة



اخى معذرة اسمه صاعق الحشرات وليس الناموس
لو ان ناموسة دخلت شقتك لن يكون بسبب الضوء ولكن الغذاء (عفوا - الدماء على وجه التحديد ) والجوع كما تعلم يغلب وبعده التخمة تثقل الحركة لذلك الصاعق يصطاد الحشرات الغير مهتمة بهذا الغذاء فجذبها الضوء
لذلك فالصواعق التى رأيتها تعمل بكفاءة كانت فى الخلاء او خارج الأبنية 
ربما اكون قد وفقت فى الوصول للسبب


----------



## العربي الأصيل (9 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي العزيز إحتمال بأن دارة رفع الجهد في جهازك تصدر ضجيجاً طارداً للحشرات وهذا ما يجعلها لا تقترب من الجهاز والحل في فحص دارة الجهاز وإذا كانت هناك عناصر تصدر ازيزاً فقم بتبديلها


----------



## sony2007 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جرب ورش بيرسول فى الشقة وطفى الانوار وترك الصاعق شغل وشوف النتيجة
************ احمد الخضرى


----------



## malaak_elrouh (1 أبريل 2011)

ممكن طريقه عمل دوائر الشاحن وصاعق الناموس لو سمحتوا

ضرورى جدا لمن يعرف


----------



## mahmoudsaadeldeen (14 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف يمكننى استخدام لاين التلفزيون الصيتى للحصول على سبارك طولة2سم وكيفية توصيلة والتعريف بارجلة المعنية بالتوصيل والقيمة والتردد المطلوب دخولة


----------



## اسامة شاكر (11 أبريل 2015)

اخى الفاضل اللمبة لها دور فعال وهى من نوع جرولكس او التر فويت


----------



## soof (12 أبريل 2015)

mahmoudsaadeldeen قال:


> كيف يمكننى استخدام لاين التلفزيون الصيتى للحصول على سبارك طولة2سم وكيفية توصيلة والتعريف بارجلة المعنية بالتوصيل والقيمة والتردد المطلوب دخولة


هذه قصة طويلة يصعب شرحها . ولا أحد يستطيع مساعدتك .
ولكن سأقرب لك الفكرة ’ المفترض أن اللاين راكب على لوحة تلفزيون 
عليك أن تتعرف من خلال هذه اللوحة أن تتعرف على المخطط الكامل لدائرة الهورزنتال بالكامل وطريقة توصيلها .
هذا اذا كنت تملك خلفية الكترونية عن كيفية عمل التلفزيون .


----------



## الجبل الأقرع (13 يونيو 2015)

الضوء لايجذب الناموس ..
ولكنه يجذب أنواع أخرى من الحشرات بالغالب فراشات صغيرة .....


----------

